# new purchase - few questions



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

I purchased this machine today. The model number is 310-586-515 (MTD) .. it is cross referenced with Canadian Tire number 60-3970-8 

It is a 8/24 two stage

questions:
1. Anyone know how old this machine is?
2. Anyone have a link to a manual (tried the MTD site already)
3. Anyone know if it is a decent machine... looks well maintained. I got it for 275

Thanks for any help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello securekey, welcome to SBF!! i just stoped in to welcome you but can't help with your questions


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That does look older. Maybe 1980s? The front gear box looks like the older MTD SnowFlite ones. Seems to be in good shape. Hopefully it will hold up well for you.


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I believe I have determined it to be a 1988 model.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

These guys called MTD and were emailed PDFs for their units. Might give that a try on Monday.
Prep for winter Mastercraft 826

You posted the model number but not the "name" of it and I can't make it out in the photo. On the site below I picked the "MTD Legacy '85-'99" where yours might be but I don't know which name to try under. Not saying it's there but worth a try.

MTD Parts


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

securekey said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I believe I have determined it to be a 1988 model.


It is really nice and clean for a 25 year old snow blower. How does the 8hp engine run?. I see that it has a light on it so the engine has a factory lighting coil on it. Nice


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi securekey. Welcome to the forum. 
Nice looking machine. Sorry can't answer any of your questions. I can tell you that I had an older MTD, about the same vintage you have. It was a great machine and it served me very well for 18 years. I don't remember mine having that handle/control style. It had regular handles with a lever on top of each handle. Your machine reminds me more of a Murray setup.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF securekey!


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello securekey, welcome to SBF!! i just stoped in to welcome you but can't help with your questions


Thank you. It's a nice forum



Shryp said:


> That does look older. Maybe 1980s? The front gear box looks like the older MTD SnowFlite ones. Seems to be in good shape. Hopefully it will hold up well for you.


You are right it does look like a SnowFlite (just googled those)



Kiss4aFrog said:


> These guys called MTD and were emailed PDFs for their units. Might give that a try on Monday.
> Prep for winter Mastercraft 826
> 
> You posted the model number but not the "name" of it and I can't make it out in the photo. On the site below I picked the "MTD Legacy '85-'99" where yours might be but I don't know which name to try under. Not saying it's there but worth a try.
> ...


I will try calling / emailing MTD... The only name I can find on it is Craftsman. I will have a look at the "MTD legacy 85-89" it is in the correct year range.



GustoGuy said:


> It is really nice and clean for a 25 year old snow blower. How does the 8hp engine run?. I see that it has a light on it so the engine has a factory lighting coil on it. Nice


The engine starts first pull and runs strong (of course it wasn't under any load though) ... The light works... what is the advantage of the 'factory lighting coil' ? 



micah68kj said:


> Hi securekey. Welcome to the forum.
> Nice looking machine. Sorry can't answer any of your questions. I can tell you that I had an older MTD, about the same vintage you have. It was a great machine and it served me very well for 18 years. I don't remember mine having that handle/control style. It had regular handles with a lever on top of each handle. Your machine reminds me more of a Murray setup.


Thanks. From what I have been reading the older ones weren't too bad. The previous owner (very nice / knowledgeable older gentlemen) indicated it was always good to him and that he maintained it well.



Blue Hill said:


> Welcome to SBF securekey!


Thanks


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

> The engine starts first pull and runs strong (of course it wasn't under any load though) ... The light works... what is the advantage of the 'factory lighting coil' ?
> 
> 
> > As you look at previous threads, you will find that a lot of us have been working on upgrading our factory lighting, a lot of the time with the more efficient LED lights. If you don't have the factory lighting coil (your only built in source of electricity) to start with, your are pretty much hooped unless you want to use battery operated lights. You can also use your juice to power heated handgrips if that's something you would like.


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

I see... that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

I may get to fire this thing up on Sunday... 30cm predicted. 

I emailed MTD but no response... I guess a call is in order.


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

I have another question about the belt for the impeller.

The thrower works great in the soft stuff... just did a 400 square foot section... then I did one very small strip of slush/heavy snow and it stopped working.

Basically stopped throwing... I turned it off and cleared the snow. Started it back up and went for the light stuff and no go. I could smell a little burning rubber so I figured the impeller belt is slipping?

I waited an hour or so then it began working again.

question... is this normal or do a need a new belt? Or is there an adjustment / tensioner for it?

btw: I have yet to find a manual. Thanks for any help


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger plugging*

Sounds like either your belt was slipping or something similar. I'd take a look at it (including the edges) and insure it's adjusted correctly. If adjusting doesn't fix it, put a new belt on. Woudn't hurt to have a new belt on the shelf anyway (just in case).


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

Just took it apart... the belt looks good. However the adjuster cannot be tightened up... it is the loosest setting possible. It will not hold in a tighter position.

I took it apart and decreased it and sanded the metal so it would 'bite' better but still nothing. At this point I think someone may have put it back together wrong. I am not sure how the washer with the inner edge is suppose to go.

Tried it a few ways but no luck. Going to google now to find pictures hopefully. 

Any suggestions on how it is suppose to go together? thanks


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

Here are a few pictures... 

Not sure which way this washer goes.. this way 









Or this way









Also.. not sure how it goes through this assembly. 



















I tried playing tetris with it... and fitting it every way possible.. it just doesn't seem to want to tighten up in a way that makes sense. I can get it to tighten in a few configurations but it seems to stick. So I figured it was wrong.

thanks for any help

btw: My only other theory is it is not adjustable and suppose to slide along that open groove.???? no idea


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess, and it's just that, is that the shouldered washer should be oriented in the way pic #2 has it. And that the washer separates the guide arm (large open groove) and the mounting arm (small hole arm).

Now insofar as adjusting the tension that this mechanism applies, it should be external down towards the bottom of the backside of the main chassis.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-310586000/0736/1507200/WL000221/00004


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

Excellent diagram thanks! I looked all over google for that and never thought to check sears.

So basically the first picture above is correct... that shoulder slides in the groove and is not an adjuster.. the part I am missing is the spring. 

The bad part is I don't think it is adjustable... at least not at the idler pulley. I could drill a new hole next to the other one to give it some adjustability. I ordered a new belt.

For now I geared up a hose clamp at the end of the long sliding groove so that it basically adjusts everything tighter by about 1/4 inch. Works good for now but it is a temp fix.

When I put the new belt on I will see if there is an adjustment somewhere else when I have it all apart etc.

Thanks for the help. I will post more pictures later since there aren't many of this particular model. When I ordered the belt they told me it was a 1990..


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Now insofar as adjusting the tension that this mechanism applies, it should be external down towards the bottom of the backside of the main chassis.


Will have a look there when I change the belt. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So now with the diagram are we agreed it should be like the first and last picture with the sliding arm #33 over that shoulder on #34 and then bolted to #32 ?

If you assemble it like in the last picture that arm #33 should be loose on the shoulder. Does the thru bolt tighten down ok when assembled ??


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

I bumped the diagram over. 

Yes you are correct...33 is loose on the shoulder and yes the thru bolt does tighten down fine. I have figured out it needs to be that way in order to pull 32 to the right.. otherwise it sticks (It is actually a place you are suppose to lube) 

There is an adjustment knob at the bottom of the cable that leads to the handle lever. I believe the belt is simply stretched and at the end of the adjustment. Also, I was missing the spring that goes across which made me wonder why that assembly laid against the side of the case... but now it makes sense. 

So a new belt should fix everything... I may get the spring also... although it isn't necessary. 

edit: Actually the spring is necessary now that I think about it.. because it keeps slight pressure on the belt when it is not engaged.. otherwise it would be very loose spinning. (will test this theory... but for the price of the spring I will get it)



Shryp said:


> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-310586000/0736/1507200/WL000221/00004


----------



## securekey (Dec 8, 2013)

We got hit with a huge blizzard today... as did the rest of the east coast. I put a new belt on the machine... it runs much better. Still bogs a little in the heavy / wet stuff but I have learned to feather the forward control and it works great.

Putting the belt on took about 10min... very simple process.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

